# Kings Seem Lost With Kevin Martin Back



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> WASHINGTON – In the days leading up to Kevin Martin's return from injury, Kings coach Paul Westphal conveyed a simple message to his players about the changes to come: Be ready for anything.
> 
> Yet just two games into what basketball president Geoff Petrie dubbed "Phase Two" of their season, it is quite clear that nobody was ready for this.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/2469647.html

This is exactly what Kings fans were afraid of.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Trade him for a point guard that can hit an open three and falicitate the offense at a high level. Then draft/sign a defensive minded big who doesn't really need to score and have him crash the boards and defend the paint. Him and Tyreke aren't going to work in the long run, might as well get some value out of him while his stock is still relatively high.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Also, he's been shooting terribly since his return, well under .400 from the field.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

Kings played so well without Martin. Our game was so flawless when he was injured. Still I hope we won't trade him just yet.


----------

